
I created a README/user guide to me that explains my hearing problem - qkeast
https://quinnkeast.com/readme
======
qkeast
I was inspired inspired by the various Manager.README articles I've been
seeing around the web lately, as I think they're a wonderful way to get a
better sense of who someone is and what it's like to work with them.

I'm a UX designer with a hearing problem, and I recently decided to begin
being more upfront and candid about it. Creating this user guide was an
interesting way of articulating not only my own personal values and nuances,
but my hearing, within the context of my whole self.

Disabilities—or at least hearing losses—tend to be perceived negatively (I had
a poor interview experience recently where the interviewer essentially asked
how I can actually do my job, and ended the interview early), so I'm curious
to see if sharing the details about my hearing loss ends up having a positive
or negative impact on how people perceive me.

